# Pumpkin Alternative for Anal Glands



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It might help to add some fiber to her food, bran flakes, oats or maybe Metamucil powder.


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

I've heard coconut oil also helps. Start with a teaspoon mixed in with food. Easier to mix if it's melted first.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I was using coconut oil and very said to not give it it to her any more


----------



## swishywagga (Nov 13, 2012)

I have recently read that a little Oatmeal and Bran mixed with some water is also effective!


----------



## hubbub (Jun 28, 2011)

You can use psyllium husk fiber (generic Metamucil). It comes in capsules if you'd rather not deal with the powder.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

ktkins7 said:


> I was using coconut oil and very said to not give it it to her any more


Rusty threw up when I gave him coconut oil, so I have not tried since. There is a thread on the forums about black beans being very good for dog's poop. No soft or loose poops since the black beans have high fiber.

You must cook the beans tho (well it's a given), and I'm going to start using the beans this week. Once my pups have been on it for a while, I'll provide some feed back here.

Most of the time my dogs poops are good, but sometimes they are a bit too soft etc. They have pumpkin with every meal, but I don't think its enough


----------



## cgriffin (Nov 30, 2011)

The only thing that ever helped any of my dogs that had anal gland issues was to switch them to another dog food. 
I just switched my dachshund back to TOTW pacific stream dry dog food after having him on Earthborn weight control formula because he was overweight. The Earthborn helped with the weight but not with his anal glands and yeasty ears. 
He is back to normal anal glands on TOTW.

Previously many years ago, my dogs started off on Iams and had to switch because Iams seemed the worst for anal glands.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Summet gets about a tablespoon of cooked beans every day. It works with no side effects, and he loves it!

Edited to say that I spoke too soon; he does some scooting too. But his stool is perfect, if we stick to his food and prevent him from scrounging on the ground.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Summet gets about a tablespoon of cooked beans every day. It works with no side effects, and he loves it!
> 
> Edited to say that I spoke too soon; he does some scooting too. But his stool is perfect, if we stick to his food and prevent him from scrounging on the ground.


 
Ok, so what kind of beans are you giving Summet? Does she get them mixed in her kibble? Only 1 tablespoon?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I called the vet's office to ask. I love my vet but in this case they weren't very helpful. Said to put her on one of the science diet foods which I don't want to do. I asked if I could just add fiber and they said yes. I'm wondering if the Wellness isn't completely agreeing with her because this didn't happen as often before she was in it. She's also had more skin issues since on it.

I bought a thing of generic metamucil. The powder. How much should I give her? She's only 50 pounds.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I found this website. It says 2 teaspoons 2 times a day.

Can I Give My Dog Metamucil?


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

mylissyk said:


> I found this website. It says 2 teaspoons 2 times a day.
> 
> Can I Give My Dog Metamucil?


Thank you!


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Bentman2 said:


> Ok, so what kind of beans are you giving Summet? Does she get them mixed in her kibble? Only 1 tablespoon?


Even though he's a sensitive teenager, I've managed to convince Summit to ignore the "she" this time ... 

I've given him home-cooked unsalted black beans, canned rinsed black beans, and canned rinsed garbanzo beans. I don't think the type of bean matters, as long as they're well cooked. For people, black beans are especially beneficial for the digestive tract. He loves them all; they make a great treat. I usually give them as a midday snack. Because they don't bother him at all, I don't bother to give them with a regular meal.

I only give 1 tablespoon or so because the fiber naturally increases his stool volume, and besides, more is not known to be especially beneficial since these are dogs, not people. You could eventually give more. I'm sure a lot of dogs in India or Mexico, etc., are given lentils or beans instead of meat. I would start with a low amount, like a teaspoon, for several days until you're sure that it's not causing your pup any problems.

Let me know if you experiment and find something that works especially well!


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

A handful of shredded wheat 2x weekly.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

Tennyson said:


> A handful of shredded wheat 2x weekly.


 my vet said exactly this


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> Even though he's a sensitive teenager, I've managed to convince Summit to ignore the "she" this time ...
> 
> I've given him home-cooked unsalted black beans, canned rinsed black beans, and canned rinsed garbanzo beans. I don't think the type of bean matters, as long as they're well cooked. For people, black beans are especially beneficial for the digestive tract. He loves them all; they make a great treat. I usually give them as a midday snack. Because they don't bother him at all, I don't bother to give them with a regular meal.
> 
> ...


Haha, so funny. Sorry I did not mean to take his man card away. He is a nice looking boy. Ok, I got Bentley some "red beans" not kidney but they are similar to pinto. I gave me about 1/4 cup on his kibble. Wow, you would think they were filet mignon. Usually, I have to put a topper (hamburger, turkey, of sardines) on his kibble. Not so tonight. Thanks for the advice and I will see if that works.


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

One to two pieces of the bigger shredded wheat a day. This was recommended to me by a show breeder.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

Wheat has more drawbacks than beans as far as I'm concerned, but I agree, it works better than anything else. I think I'll try giving Summit 1/2 to 1 teaspoon of wheat bran with his beans, since he's so crazy about the beans.

Correction: not bran with his beans, I don't want to spoil them for him! Moistened, with his kibble.


----------



## Susan: w/ Summit we climb (Jun 12, 2014)

OK, for those who feed beans, wheat is not needed. Beans alone work for expressing the anal glands. Scooting for 30 seconds after pooping is for cleaning, not anal glands. 

Vet says scooting during the day when a dog has not pooped is a sign that anal glands are not being emptied and more fiber is needed.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Some dogs just seem to have these issues no matter what you try (RIP Barkley, my allergy dog with chronic anal sac issues). If you do use Metamucil, please read the ingredients and avoid the formulas with artificial colors and sweeteners! Artificial colors cause digestive issues (runs) in many humans and probably dogs too (though I haven't seen research on dogs) and artificial sweeteners are really not that great for any of us! The best option would be plain psyllium husks that you get in a health food section of a grocery store or at a health food store. Works great without un-necessary additives!


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Some dogs just seem to have these issues no matter what you try (RIP Barkley, my allergy dog with chronic anal sac issues). If you do use Metamucil, please read the ingredients and avoid the formulas with artificial colors and sweeteners! Artificial colors cause digestive issues (runs) in many humans and probably dogs too (though I haven't seen research on dogs) and artificial sweeteners are really not that great for any of us! The best option would be plain psyllium husks that you get in a health food section of a grocery store or at a health food store. Works great without un-necessary additives!


I got the one with as few ingredients as I could find. It has the psyllium husk and sucrose. I thought the sucrose would be better than the artificial coloring and flavoring. If this doesn't work or she won't take it for whatever reason I'll give the shredded wheat a try. I know she likes shredded wheat.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

ktkins7 said:


> I got the one with as few ingredients as I could find. It has the psyllium husk and sucrose. I thought the sucrose would be better than the artificial coloring and flavoring. If this doesn't work or she won't take it for whatever reason I'll give the shredded wheat a try. I know she likes shredded wheat.


Sucrose is sugar FYI. Shredded wheat is also an option, but I use psyllium husks for our guys.


----------



## Bentman2 (Sep 30, 2013)

Susan: w/ Summit we climb said:


> OK, for those who feed beans, wheat is not needed. Beans alone work for expressing the anal glands. Scooting for 30 seconds after pooping is for cleaning, not anal glands.
> 
> Vet says scooting during the day when a dog has not pooped is a sign that anal glands are not being emptied and more fiber is needed.


Thanks for the info here. This anal gland issue has just surfaced in the last 60 days so I am trying the "bean approach". Bentley loves kidney beans and will eat them right out of my hand. I am hoping this works as trips to the vet are $25 each per month. :wavey:


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> Sucrose is sugar FYI. Shredded wheat is also an option, but I use psyllium husks for our guys.


I know. I looked at every one in the store and I had to pick between the sugar or artificial flavoring and coloring and preferred the sugar


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

ktkins7 said:


> I know. I looked at every one in the store and I had to pick between the sugar or artificial flavoring and coloring and preferred the sugar


Plain old shredded wheat - I think Post makes it? - isn't that just plain shredded wheat without any additives? I need to buy some today, so I will check the box. I get the big ones and just shred them up in Max's food - one "lump" lasts about a week.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Psyllium husks are pure and organic sections of grocery stores carry them as well as health food stores. Dogs don't need extra sugar and the plain husks are cheaper in the long run because a bag lasts for a couple of months. Sugar can actually increase lower intestinal issues in both people and dogs.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

laprincessa said:


> Plain old shredded wheat - I think Post makes it? - isn't that just plain shredded wheat without any additives? I need to buy some today, so I will check the box. I get the big ones and just shred them up in Max's food - one "lump" lasts about a week.


Those are the ones I give to Deaglan. Usually 1 on Monday and 1 on Thursday.
Not sure how developed his pallet is but he sure thinks shredded wheat and I are his god given gifts.
Post makes them. No additives.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Well Ella made things a little easier. She isn't big on the fiber powder. On to shredded wheat for my picky little eater.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

I just bought a box, and Tennyson is right, nothing in them but wheat.

I just crumble it up on Max's dinner - he seems to think it's something special, too.


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

I've already got a box of the smaller sized in the closet and the only ingredient is whole wheat. I gave Ella a handful and to her they're a treat. Hopefully this works and she doesn't start to turn her nose up to it like the pumpkin.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

ktkins7 said:


> I've already got a box of the smaller sized in the closet and the only ingredient is whole wheat. I gave Ella a handful and to her they're a treat. Hopefully this works and she doesn't start to turn her nose up to it like the pumpkin.


If she doesn't like it, maybe you could try what my vet recommended I do with rice cakes for Max - stick them in a bag with a piece of meat or cheese. They take on the flavor or smell, and Max will gobble the rice cakes like they're the best thing he's ever eaten. Not sure if it would work with the shredded wheat, but it's worth a try if she won't eat them


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Right now she is eating them. I just hope it continues. That's a good idea though.


----------



## Tennyson (Mar 26, 2011)

At my age I eat them weekly.


----------

